# NFPA 58 Propane storage



## Rich (Jun 5, 2011)

It is my recollection that a commercial operation with less than 4000 gallons of propane storage (used for refilling fork lifts) was exempt from previous versions of NFPA 58 regulations (except for distance of storage tank from building, windows, etc).

Does the 2011 version of the NFPA 58 contain any new rules that would affect a commercial operation with less than 4000 gallons of propane storage?

Thanks in advance,

Rich


----------



## cda (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome

How did you find us??

If noone answers will check on monday


----------



## fatboy (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! You will get some answers today, sometimes it gets a litle quiet on the weekends. I myself don't have access to the NFPA stuff at home.

Flesh out your profile a bit when you get a chance, don't need your first born childs SS# or anything, but a little demograhic info is nice. JMHO


----------



## cda (Jun 6, 2011)

rich

do you have a section reference from previous edition???

  Chapter 1 Administration

1.1* Scope.

This code applies to the storage, handling, transportation, and use of LP-Gas.

1.2 Purpose. (Reserved)

1.3 Application.

1.3.1 Application of the Code.   This code shall apply to the operation of all LP-Gas systems, including the following:

(1)Containers, piping, and associated equipment, when delivering LP-Gas to a building for use as a fuel gas.

(2)Highway transportation of LP-Gas.

(3)The design, construction, installation, and operation of marine terminals whose primary purpose is the receipt of LP-Gas for delivery to transporters, distributors, or users, except for marine terminals associated with refineries, petrochemicals, gas plants, and marine terminals whose purpose is the delivery of LP-Gas to marine vessels.

(4)*The design, construction, installation, and operation of pipeline terminals that receive LP-Gas from pipelines under the jurisdiction of the U.S. Department of Transportation (DOT) whose primary purpose is the receipt of LP-Gas for delivery to transporters, distributors, or users. Coverage shall begin downstream of the last pipeline valve or tank manifold inlet.

1.3.2 Nonapplication of Code.   This code shall not apply to the following:

(1)Frozen ground containers and underground storage in caverns, including associated piping and appurtenances used for the storage of LP-Gas

(2)Natural gas processing plants, refineries, and petrochemical plants

(3)LP-Gas (including refrigerated storage) at utility gas plants (see NFPA 59, Utility LP-Gas Plant Code)

(4)*Chemical plants where specific approval of construction and installation plans, based on substantially similar requirements, is obtained from the authority having jurisdiction

(5)*LP-Gas used with oxygen

(6)*The portions of LP-Gas systems covered by NFPA 54 (ANSI Z223.1), National Fuel Gas Code, where NFPA 54 (ANSI Z223.1) is adopted, used, or enforced

(7)Transportation by air (including use in hot air balloons), rail, or water under the jurisdiction of the DOT

(8)*Marine fire protection

(9)Refrigeration cycle equipment and LP-Gas used as a refrigerant in a closed cycle

(10)The manufacturing requirements for recreational vehicle LP-Gas systems that are addressed by NFPA 1192, Standard on Recreational Vehicles

(11)Propane vehicle fuel dispensers located at multiple fuel refueling stations shall comply with NFPA 30A, Code for Motor Fuel Dispensing Facilities and Repair Garages


----------



## Rich (Jun 6, 2011)

cda,

I found this Forum with a google search on "NFPA 58 Propane Storage".

Unfortunately, I do not have a section reference.  I also do not have access to the NFPA 58.

I have used a Fire Safety Analysis Manual (http://www.npga.org/files/public/FSA_10-06_edition.pdf) which is based on the 2004 Edition of NFPA 58 Liquefied Petroleum Gas Code.

There is a rumor that the new 2011 NFPA 58 might have made changes to the exemption to facilities with less than 4000 gallons of propane.

It would be rude for me to expect someone to look up the new code.  I was just hoping that someone might already know.


----------



## FredK (Jun 6, 2011)

Rich welcome aboard.

I'd jump in with an answer but the Fire stuff I leave to those professionals.  They should be along shortly.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 6, 2011)

After registering, you can view all the NFPA standards here;

http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/list_of_codes_and_standards.asp

You can't copy, print, save, etc, but you can view them.


----------



## cda (Jun 6, 2011)

Rich

Sorry but do you mean one storage tank 4000 or less???

And what else would they be exempt from if they met distance requirements???


----------



## Rich (Jun 9, 2011)

Fatboy,

Thanks for the link.  I'll be doing some reading this weekend.

cda,

Most of the locations I am looking at have only one storage tank that is 1000 gallons (less than the 4000 gallon limit).

Regulations affect separation distances from the building, openings in the building, property lines, between tanks.  Regulations also affect pressure gages, relief valves, refill valves, positive shutoff valves, internal valves, backflow check valves, excess flow valves, plugged openings, etc.


----------



## cda (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok rich

So do not understand your question

Yes I beleve 58 wood regulate a 1000 gallon tank in many ways

I stuck the scope of 58 up a few


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 15, 2011)

Found this the other day while planning for FP Week 2011:

http://www.nfpa.org/assets/files//PDF/Research/2008FSAManual.pdf

Might be useful ??


----------

